# Marriott's Kauai Beach Club - Lihue, HI - 6/18/16 - 6/25/16



## vacationtime1

I have an ocean front parlor lockoff -- the room with the sofa/Murphy bed, table and chairs, and kitchenette.

Deeded ocean front; killer view of Nawiliwili Bay.  Lanai big enough to seat two.

$700.  Cheap, especially considering that it includes parking and there is no resort fee (the State of Hawaii will add an occupancy tax of about $5/night).

Work commitments force me to cancel my trip; my loss is your gain.


----------



## VegasBella

How many does this sleep?


----------



## vacationtime1

It sleeps two -- on the sofa/Murphy bed.

Think of it as a hotel room with a bed that turns into a sofa during the daytime with the amenities I describe above.


----------



## vacationtime1

Still available.


----------



## vacationtime1

Still available (I thought I had it rented).


----------



## carl2591

I hate when work get in the way of play.. good luck


----------



## vacationtime1

carl2591 said:


> I hate when work get in the way of play.. good luck



Work isn't getting in the way of play (I'm at WPORV as I write this), but it is telling me I cannot come back to Kauai next month to play some more.


----------

